# I'm feeling like stretching myself



## DickBarton (Dec 29, 2009)

And I don't mean in the Yoga sense...the last couple of years I've been moutain biking but pretty much not really improving myself - fitness isn't bad (but not great) and skill level seems to be there but is a very much sleeping giant that wakes up only occasionally!

Anyway, I'm looking to set myself a couple of goals for the next 2 years, the first I reckon isn't too much of a stretch, the second one will be a challenge and a bit and the third will be a real test.


Do the 10 Under 24hr MTB race series (in a team)
Do the West Highland Way in both directions in 48hrs
Cycle John O'Groats to Lands End offroad in as few days as possible (currently thinking 10 days)

Now the first one I don't need to do much prep for as it will ultimately be a team of 4 and we will take turns riding the laps - so I reckon I'll probably do 4 to 7 laps in the 24 hrs. The second will require prep of just spending a long time in the saddle - it's 95miles each way so I'm figuring about 14 hours each day of biking - it will be technical but it will be lasting the whole day on the bike that will need worked on - and the fitness to keep going for the whole day.

The first 2 I'm hoping to achieve in 2010, the third will be a 2011 undertaking as it's a monster - 1200 miles and I reckon 10 days is not enough time as I'd have to be bionic I reckon, however it's something to aim for.

So, the start is to get more biking in just now to start with a decent base; introduce some new sports to give some more body workouts and improvements (currently doing weekly indoor climbing which does seem to be making a difference) and also needing to work out what to do to make sure the diabetes plays a very small part in any issues (ideally no part but I'm not going to plan for that as it will mean if something does happen it hasn't been considered properly).

It's been a few years since I was seriously fit and my diabetes has changed a bit in that time...so I'm needing advice and experience to help me get the most out of my diabetes so it isn't a hinderance to this but something that just gets done as well as the task at hand.

I've spoken to a few of my mates and they think I'm stark raving mental, but I just don't see the appeal of taking a few days to ride 1 way of the West Highland Way or couple of weeks to ride LEJOG (plus I don't have the time to take off work!).

Forgot to add - I will be discussing this with my diabetes unit at the hospital so I'm not going to use this forum as the only place for advice...I've a very good idea of how my diabetes works but if I am stepping up to do these challenges then it's a step back up to the kind of exercise I used to do (about 10 years ago now!)...and I'm looking for advice to help me along the way.

Thanks.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! You don't do things by halves do you? I'm not really in a position to advise, I'm afraid, as although I've run loads of marathons in my time I've only been diagnosed 18 months and have only done a couple of 10 milers since (plus the training of course!). 

Sounds to me like you'll need a lot of stamina - the fitter you get, the better your body copes with a higher level of exercise, so your carb and insulin requirements will reduce until you push harder. By that, I mean that if I was to start from nothing and working up to 5 mile runs, I'd probably need extra carbs and ccirculating insulin initially. But once I'm comfortable running 5 I'll probably be able to do it without extra carbs and circulating insulin until I start stepping up to 10 miles, if you see what I mean.

Are you injecting or on a pump? There's an American cycling team - Team Type1 - who cycle across the states, so maybe they have a website with some info. I'm afraid I can't even ride a bike 5 feet, so can't help you there - but wish you luck - great plan!


----------



## DickBarton (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the note - going to announce this plan to the wife tomorrow so she knows about it as she'll be the one that stops it (due to extra time needed to train (or cycle!)).

It's simply an idea to get me doing more biking...I suspect it won't happen but we'll see!


----------



## am64 (Dec 29, 2009)

DickBarton said:


> Thanks for the note - going to announce this plan to the wife tomorrow so she knows about it as she'll be the one that stops it (due to extra time needed to train (or cycle!)).
> 
> It's simply an idea to get me doing more biking...I suspect it won't happen but we'll see!



hey dick im not an active person like you but did live near John o'groats once...wait up for copepod to come on the forum shes our super fit expert and is very knowledgable i know she help you out XX


----------



## Copepod (Dec 30, 2009)

Having done some overnight events - adventure races, mountain marathons etc - I'd say one of the biggest problems is finding food you can tolerate eating every hour or so for 48 hours or longer. Real savoury food like cheese sandwiches (pitta bread is the most resilient type of bread), pork pies, sausage rolls etc is a welcome change from sweets, glucose gels, energy drinks etc. 
You might find this site useful, too http://diabetic.friendsinhighplaces.org/ - several member are extreme cyclists. Velcro-attached pouches for cross bars are very useful for storing energy bars - sold in triathlon shops. 

This event is West Highland Way on foot, 1 way, 54 miles in under 24 hrs: http://www.caledonianchallenge.com/ Perhaps best not to cycle it the same weekend!


----------



## DickBarton (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the advice/hints and tips...will keep having a nosey around and getting myself sorted, thanks.


----------

